# Question about market prices



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there a website where I can find the current market price for goats?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I've been wondering this too! I had a friend who I thought told me about a site, but she passed away last year.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams.fetchTemplateData.do?template=TemplateP&navID=MarketNewsAndTransportationData&leftNav=MarketNewsAndTransportationData&page=LSMarketNewsPageGoats
This lists auctions by state, it lists steer/cows, sheep and goats


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link Maggie! I had the url to the USDA site, just couldn't find the link to the current price on goats. I'll try the link I have to see if maybe I just overlooked.
Thanks again!


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

... yeah, that was it... I just didn't click on enough links to get to the one for goats & sheep...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

They don't have Kansas! D: darn. Don't know what I'll do


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> They don't have Kansas! D: darn. Don't know what I'll do


They didn't have Wyoming either. I clicked on the nearest location to where I am... good enough for me, I wasn't looking for anything other than a reference.


----------

